# mixed feelings throughout the day



## johno1234 (Nov 2, 2012)

anybody else feel so crappy and depressed in the morning and then better as the day goes on. In the morning I feel like there is no way I can leave my wife and I should just suck it up. By the time evening rolls around I feel different and that I really need to get out


----------



## stilllookingup (Oct 29, 2012)

I read your other thread and have a question. You said you don't have much respect for your wife anymore. What about her makes you think that you wanna leave her and do you feel happy at all when being with her? I know you can't see the good side of her right now but I wonder..


----------



## johno1234 (Nov 2, 2012)

As i think that i've stated in the prior post this is my second time going through this with her. 2 years ago I thought that it was our intellectual differences that were the driving force behind my discontent. She can look at you blankly after you say something and has no clue what you said and everyone else around does. When she talks I generally don't listen i just tune her out because she tends to talk at you and not with you re running every thought in her head. Since this is now round 2 I really tried to dig deep in my memories and there are so many times that I "thought" I was in love when in reality I was like "i really don't like you". So now there are many things (and I've made a list) that I think that I let slide because I thought I was in love and just overlook this thing or that, that have really bothered me and made me convinced that we aren't that compatible


----------



## stilllookingup (Oct 29, 2012)

So you couldn't even give one good thing about her... You must not like her like you said.

Have you told her about the intelectual differences?


----------



## LiamN (Nov 5, 2012)

It sounds like you're pretty unhappy and are using your head more than your heart in deciding to stay.
Ask yourself why you really want to stay in this marriage and if you have any fears about leaving.
You're not going to be happy until you let your heart lead you, despite your fears of the unknown.


----------

